# Construction Zone citation



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

So at an intersection of two local town roads, A and B, I am making a right turn from A onto B, and a hundred yards later get puller over by a construction detail cop for speeding in construction zone (40 in 30, double the fine)

As it turned out when I went back, the sign "Construction Zone, Be Prepared to Stop", was 100 yards up the road B, before the intersection where I entered B"

My question is, is this an excuse as far as Magistrate/Judge is concerned? I have a photo of the sign and its location.:baby21:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

inch:](*,)


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

This story could not possibly be true. According to the media, police officers working construction details only sit in the cruiser reading the paper and talking on the cellphone. Are you sure that it wasn't a civilian flagman writing you that ticket for hauling ass through a construction zone?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

phuzz01 said:


> This story could not possibly be true. According to the media, police officers working construction details only sit in the cruiser reading the paper and talking on the cellphone. Are you sure that it wasn't a civilian flagman writing you that ticket for hauling ass through a construction zone?


That's funny right there, I don't care where yer from....


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Was the officer wearing both his hat and a full utility belt while doing the detail?

If he was out of uniform the magistrate will dismiss the ticket


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

While I find your story amusing...I will still give you some advice:

1) Slow down.... even though you were cited for 40 in a 30 I would bet you were going faster

2) Appeal the ticket...bring your photos, your dislike of the police and tell the magistrate that detail cops do nothing

3) When found responsible by magistrate appeal ticket to judge. Swear under oath you were not speeding and look at the big smile on the officers face as he makes his OT for the court time.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Most detail cops, do not want to stop someone unless they have too, since it would interfere with the whole traffic process. Plus one would develop carpal tunnel syndrome with the amount of out tail lights (as an example) that they would see on a detail. 

Obviously this police officer felt you were a danger to the safety of the motoring public. Pay the fine and move on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

phuzz01 said:


> This story could not possibly be true. According to the media, police officers working construction details only sit in the cruiser reading the paper and talking on the cellphone. Are you sure that it wasn't a civilian flagman writing you that ticket for hauling ass through a construction zone?


 Media reports are factually incorrect. This one did not have a cruiser -- had to call for one to get the citation form. I almost felt bad for the guy.:innocent:



Kem25 said:


> While I find your story amusing...I will still give you some advice:
> 
> 1) Slow down.... even though you were cited for 40 in a 30 I would bet you were going faster
> 
> ...


 The question is, was I supposed to somehow know that this was a construction zone, if I did not encounter a sign that states this en-route?

For the record, I like police, I know all my local town cops and works with them on a lot of stuff in town. This one was not from around here, and have been in the sun too long apparently


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

inquiringmind said:


> Media reports are factually incorrect.


Really? Who would've thunk it?



inquiringmind said:


> The question is, was I supposed to somehow know that this was a construction zone, if I did not encounter a sign that states this en-route?


The guys in orange vests and hard hats jackhammering up the roadway is usually a pretty good clue.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

phuzz01 said:


> The guys in orange vests and hard hats jackhammering up the roadway is usually a pretty good clue.


:L::L::L::L::L:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's your sign........


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

phuzz01 said:


> The guys in orange vests and hard hats jackhammering up the roadway is usually a pretty good clue.


I myself always wonder why they need road signs -- you can always guess. Although by that cop's facial I would guess a "low flying aircraft" sign over there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

*Speed based on "estimated" only*

For the record, I did search the forum for the "estimated" by have not seen a single reference for citation based on estimated only.

My story: 40 in 30 based on "estimated" and "posted" only. Yeah the guy did no like me . No cruiser, no gun, construction detail cop.

According to the cop, I must have went from 0 to 40 then back to 0 in the 120 yards from the intersection to where he pulled me over.

Does this hold water with the Magistrate/Judge?

P.S. While searching for "estimated", I did find all the stale "construction cop" jokes, so no need to repeat. Some new jokes are welcome thought :-D


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*

You Sir are a glutton for punishment, pass the popcorn


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*

I'd appeal it.

Here's what will happen:

Cop: "...and I estimated his speed at 40 mph in a 30 mph zone,your honor"

You: "...was not!"

Cop: "...was, too!"

Mag: " I have to find you responsible, sir...when can you pay?"

You: "I want an appeal"

Mag: "Okay."

"Fast" forward several months...

Cop and You: argument as above.

Judge: "Responsible...when can you pay?"

Case closed.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*

Appeal it all the way it makes great overtime!


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*

Appeal it $$$$$$$$$


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*



inquiringmind said:


> Yeah the guy did no like me . No cruiser, no gun, construction detail cop.


Neither do we, so it's all good.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*

dude, you fucked up. it happens. getting a speeding ticket doesnt make you the devil. but doing what your doing makes you a douschebag.

you committed the crime. now pay your fine.

heres whats very likely to happen. you appeal it with the "i didnt do it" approach. the magistrate knocks it down to the minimum and sends you on your way. if you decide to carry it on another step, you go before the judge. remember that, once in front of the judge, your back to appealing the full ticket not the reduction the magistrate offered you. your going to lose and end up paying the whole ticket and the court costs. to top it all off, your going to get hit with 5 points for 6 years(iirc).

write a check.
stick it in the envelope.
bend over, lube up and wait for liberty mutual( or whoever insures your 93 honda hatchback) to come by and stick it in your ass.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

phuzz01 said:


> Neither do we, so it's all good.


DAMMIT you beat me to it Phuzz....haha..

I'd appeal it...I mean who cares about workzone safety....you're probably the same guy that cheers when Herald and other rags say police details are wasteful....THAT COP just made money for the Commonwealth that could be used to pay for these wastes of taxpayer money...ALL WHILE IMPROVING PUBLIC SAFETY.....just as long as it isn't you right?...I woulda hit you for the double in workzone if you were an asshat enough to actually make me have to write you.

KEVEMT...40 in a 30 is the minimum already.....it's not getting any lower...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*

Pray for "flagmen" at contruction areas in the future: they can't issue tickets (yet )...'course they're not much help in an emrgency situation, either...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*

Anyone care to bet it was more like 45/50 in a 30 and the officer cut him some slack already?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*

estamate ????????? Ken you writing SPANISH citations ? LOL


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

inquiringmind said:


> I myself always wonder why they need road signs -- you can always guess. Although by that cop's facial I would guess a "low flying aircraft" sign over there.


*Hey dipshit, why dont you try that in NH...test the new move over law while your at it asswipe.I wouldnt be going out on a limb to say that every cop on here has either been hit or knows an officer that was because some scum piece of shit didnt have the common sense God gave a monkey to slow the fuck down and move over away from the officer and workers on a constuction site...far as Im concerned it should be automatic reckless endangerment. Take your smug shitty attitude and just go the fuck away.*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*



Sniper said:


> estamate ????????? Ken you writing SPANISH citations ? LOL


I thought that was I talion


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*

Too many Millah Lites before posting. hahahaa


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Are we having a twofer thread day here?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*



KEVDEMT said:


> dude, you fucked up. it happens. getting a speeding ticket doesnt make you the devil. but doing what your doing makes you a douschebag.


That's the point though: I did not fuck up, not this time, and I was not driving 40 and neither did I have a chance to realize there were a construction zone since the sign was not posted at the appropriate location. And the cop was in no danger standing on the other side of a divided road, no construction on my side. The cop was pissed, for the reasons I am not going into here, and used a speed ticket to express it. I think there has got to be a way to explain it to the Judge.

BTW, I am driving a recent 5 series, which is part of the problem


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Wolfman...could ya pass me a beer please?


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*



inquiringmind said:


> That's the point though: I did not fuck up, not this time, and I was not driving 40 and neither did I have a chance to realize there were a construction zone since the sign was not posted at the appropriate location. And the cop was in no danger standing on the other side of a divided road, no construction on my side. The cop was pissed, for the reasons I am not going into here, and used a speed ticket to express it. I think there has got to be a way to explain it to the Judge.
> 
> BTW, I am driving a recent 5 series, which is part of the problem


I'm starting to realize that you are a tool. Perhaps you should just go away or pick the shovel back up and keep digging.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

What is the difference between porcupines and a BMWs? With porcupines, the prick is on the outside...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*



inquiringmind said:


> That's the point though: I did not fuck up, not this time, and I was not driving 40 and neither did I have a chance to realize there were a construction zone since the sign was not posted at the appropriate location. And the cop was in no danger standing on the other side of a divided road, no construction on my side. *The cop was pissed, for the reasons I am not going into here,* and used a speed ticket to express it. I think there has got to be a way to explain it to the Judge.
> 
> BTW, I am driving a recent 5 series, which is part of the problem


Well, well, well...the truth will out...



phuzz01 said:


> What is the difference between porcupines and a BMWs? With porcupines, the prick is on the outside...


What is the difference between a Harley-Davidson and a Hoover?

With a Harley, the dirtbag is on the outside! inch:


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

*I did not fuck up*

Yeah you did...once on the road...and the second time coming on this site whining about your bad driving and that the cop was picking on you to other cops...dunce

*And the cop was in no danger standing on the other side of a divided road,*

Yeah asshat we do that so you can see us away from the equipment...so smart guy..cop wasnt in danger but how about the people he's paid to protect? were they?

*BTW, I am driving a recent 5 series, which is part of the problem *

So you're an obnoxious asshole....hows the lease on that working out for you anyways...douche...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

lawdog671 said:


> *I did not fuck up*
> 
> Yeah you did...once on the road...and the second time coming on this site whining about your bad driving and that the cop was picking on you to other cops...dunce


Neither. Especially the second time -- watching you clowns jumping up and down trying to outwit each other, that's free entertainment right there, although not really of my standard, but hey -- you get what you pay for.



> *And the cop was in no danger standing on the other side of a divided road,*
> 
> Yeah asshat we do that so you can see us away from the equipment...so smart guy..cop wasnt in danger but how about the people he's paid to protect? were they?


Both the construction workers and the cop where on the other side. No construction on my side whatsoever. Duh.



> *BTW, I am driving a recent 5 series, which is part of the problem *
> 
> So you're an obnoxious asshole....hows the lease on that working out for you anyways...douche...


Exactly my point. My driving a car you can not afford automatically puts me in the category of obnoxious assholes that deserve a speeding ticket.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

You are like the idiot at a party thats had too much to drink and thinks he's the shit....Your too stupid to realize everyone is laughing at you not with you. Enjoy your points dick and the surcharge it brings.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

inquiringmind said:


> Neither. Especially the second time -- watching you clowns jumping up and down trying to outwit each other, that's free entertainment right there, although not really of my standard, but hey -- you get what you pay for.
> 
> Both the construction workers and the cop where on the other side. No construction on my side whatsoever. Duh.
> 
> Exactly my point. My driving a car you can not afford automatically puts me in the category of obnoxious assholes that deserve a speeding ticket.


YES you are an asshole and you are taking a seat on the Ban Bus with
the rest of the assholes

Next Victim Step Up


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Speed based on "estimated" only*



inquiringmind said:


> BTW, I am driving a recent 5 series, which is part of the problem


We're all very impressed.

Play time is over, run along now.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

im betting half the guys here make more money than you do.

you realize that that detail cop was making like 50 bucks an hour to write you that ticket?

heres a thought for you tough guy, every year, the herald publishes a database of state and certain municiapl payrolls. its available on their website. cruise through that and find out what a day one trooper is making. then come back and talk about what can and cant be afforded by cops. fyi, some people dont feel the need to show off their income with a flashy car.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

*watching you clowns jumping up and down*

Judging from your comments here...I'd wager my salary that "your reasons you don't want to get into here" was somebody doing just that....probably jumping up and down on your cocky f'ing head....

*Both the construction workers and the cop where on the other side. No construction on my side whatsoever. Duh.*

Unless you were on a divided highway...you were in a construction zone regardless of where the crew was standing...and it's reassuring to know smart guys like you are out there thnap judgements on where the workzones are and workzone safety.....wait.....you didn't even realize you were in one though....

*Exactly my point. My driving a car you can not afford automatically puts me in the category of obnoxious assholes that deserve a speeding ticket.*

Actually your mouth put you in that category ...your car is probably just compensating for some other perceived inadequacy you have...besides I thought the 7 series were the good ones...maybe you'll get a raise and move up with the big boys...

Too bad Harry booted you...I can do this standing on my head...


----------



## Becks27 (Jun 24, 2008)

This guy can't be for real. :blink:

*chocolate milk slurping*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You cant ban me I have a bmw, like anyone on this site couldnt afford a beeeema......


----------

